# raw manuscripts



## edd (Apr 28, 2012)

i was reading The Impatient Writer’s Guide to Getting Published by philip overby.

Is it ever a good idea to send editors a  raw manuscript or is it meant to be funny? 

in Ignore the guidelines part. 

The Impatient Writer's Guide to Getting Published


----------



## Ireth (Apr 28, 2012)

This is definitely meant to be read as a joke. Manuscripts you send to publishers should be as polished as you can get them. You shouldn't leave everything to your editor; their job is to catch the mistakes you still legitimately miss after a few dozen revisions.


----------



## gavintonks (Apr 28, 2012)

It is a how not to get published / cloaked as how to get published because so many people do these things


----------



## Kelise (Apr 28, 2012)

*All* of the article was a joke. Read the comments on the post.


----------



## edd (Apr 29, 2012)

i did find it funny but it can be misleading to new writers as its at the front page of your website, i was half asleep when i was reading it i must admit lol.


----------



## Devor (Apr 29, 2012)

I only caught it on re-read, but he mentions a collection of stories called "Stories which begin in inns."  Brings back D&D memories.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 29, 2012)

Moving past the joke content. No, it's never a good idea. Always bad.

 And honestly, if your first go-round is in anyway coherent I don't understand how you operate.


----------



## Christopher Wright (Apr 29, 2012)

The danger of satire is it can be mistaken for serious advice.


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, i have to admit, I had a moment where I thought it was serious, and I was thinking what the hell is this dude talking about? That's all wrong, wrong, wrong... Oh... it's satire... hhaha.


----------



## ArielFingolfin (May 4, 2012)

That's right, they haven't read my story about zebra unicorns! By golly, I'll just scribble it in chocolate on some toilet paper and leave it in y publisher's mailbox along with a basket of kittens I scooped up from the alley behind my apartment!


----------



## Steerpike (May 5, 2012)

ArielFingolfin said:


> That's right, they haven't read my story about zebra unicorns! By golly, I'll just scribble it in chocolate on some toilet paper and leave it in y publisher's mailbox along with a basket of kittens I scooped up from the alley behind my apartment!



Well, it _is_ Caturday, so it would be timely.


----------



## Christopher Wright (May 6, 2012)

There's always that one old guy who smokes a cigar a day, drinks half a bottle of whiskey by noon, eats nothing but bacon, red meat, and lard, and lives to be 98. Which means you'll probably run across someone who sends in a raw manuscript that's so effing brilliant he or she gets signed and makes a million dollars. And someone will read about that person and decide "well, that's the way to do it then."[1]

----------
[1]And will then die of a heart attack because he's been doing nothing but smoking cigars, drinking whiskey, and eating bacon, red meat, and lard.


----------



## edd (May 6, 2012)

LOL you all crack me up with your comments =P


----------

